# Natural finished 7's, feed my GAS



## AmbienT (Sep 3, 2012)

Anybody on this board own some natural finished guitars to share to feed my new love of natural wood finishes? 

I was considering getting something built with a dark mahogany top and black binding but I'm interested if there is anything nicer out there.


----------



## Eptaceros (Sep 3, 2012)

Here's my Carvin DC727 with a koa top, walnut body and maple/walnut neck. Tung oil finish throughout.


----------



## skeels (Sep 3, 2012)

All DIY..

Also, the searchy feature is your friend!


----------



## TMatt142 (Sep 3, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/188431-i-went-did-again.html


----------



## Indigenous (Sep 3, 2012)

My naturalized Schecter A7.


----------



## Xanderdad (Sep 3, 2012)

Here is my Dell'Isola Instruments natural 7 string. Still in awe of it 5 months later.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 3, 2012)

KxK Sii-7ex bubinga top, indian rosewood/ebony neck, black limba body wings, striped ebony fretboard














the sun washed out the figure in the bubibga a bit, so here's an indoor shot









KxK 7DC claro walnut top, figured mahogany back / neck, ebony board


----------



## Rook (Sep 3, 2012)

My personal favourite (can't directly link pic from iPad)

Mayones Guitars & Basses - handmade in Poland since 1982


----------



## purpledc (Sep 3, 2012)

going to its new owner tomorrow morning.


----------



## skeels (Sep 3, 2012)

Lol- forgot I used to have an A7 too!






Also, techno- you win, dude.. those are awesome.
I especially like the inlays!


----------



## AmbienT (Sep 3, 2012)

skeels said:


>



Oh my god! I think i'm in love! More pictures of this?  
It's a stripped RGA7 right?

Also thanks everyone! it's always a pleasure to see SS's beautiful guitars


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 3, 2012)

This be my first build. French Polished to hell and back.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 3, 2012)

Chris Letchford's Sherman RG7:





I've gassed for that thing for so damn long.


----------



## F0rte (Sep 3, 2012)

My custom which will be here in about a week.


----------



## F0rte (Sep 3, 2012)

Xanderdad said:


> Here is my Dell'Isola Instruments natural 7 string. Still in awe of it 5 months later.


Speaking of which,
I have one in the works 

Absolutely love yours mate!


----------



## Michael T (Sep 3, 2012)

7620 custom Mahogany body.


----------



## Tones (Sep 3, 2012)

my old ltd ex50 i owned years ago.






my first 7620






my current 7620 (which is currently for sale/trade) haha

Definitely GASing hard for natural finished guitars


----------



## Xanderdad (Sep 3, 2012)

LolWotGuitar said:


> Speaking of which,
> I have one in the works
> 
> Absolutely love yours mate!



Nice! I've probably seen some pictures of your build. He's trying to talk me into that island v2 Macassar body he has. Might be my next build, 8 string variety.


----------



## F0rte (Sep 4, 2012)

Xanderdad said:


> Nice! I've probably seen some pictures of your build. He's trying to talk me into that island v2 Macassar body he has. Might be my next build, 8 string variety.



We haven't started it quite yet! Still in the spec process at the moment. But it's looking like a really crazy build so far.
He was doing the same. He has one stock, and I was going to ask for him to get a new top that's a bit darker. 

Pretty excited though, that's for sure!


----------



## muskybread (Sep 4, 2012)

Carvin DC700


----------



## Edika (Sep 4, 2012)

My Carvin DC747 claro walnut top, mahogany body, maple neckthrough and ebony fretboard









and with new pups





and my Ibanez puzzletop with ovangol and flame maple pieces, mahogany body and rosewood fretboard


----------



## Dommak89 (Sep 4, 2012)

Wanted to share my DC 727 as well:


----------



## klami (Sep 4, 2012)

Here is mine


----------



## drmosh (Sep 4, 2012)

My Vik FF7





my siggi 8


----------



## drmosh (Sep 4, 2012)

Edika said:


> and my Ibanez puzzletop with ovangol and flame maple pieces, mahogany body and rosewood fretboard



That guitar is in my top 5 sexiest guitars ever list, I love it


----------



## Dakotaspex (Sep 4, 2012)

Michael T said:


> 7620 custom Mahogany body.



Holy shit...


----------



## Amonihil (Sep 4, 2012)

Tones said:


> my old ltd ex50 i owned years ago.



Dude...


----------



## Aurochs34 (Sep 4, 2012)

This thread sucks.


----------



## Edika (Sep 4, 2012)

drmosh said:


> That guitar is in my top 5 sexiest guitars ever list, I love it



And it plays amazing! It's completely effortless and the Dimarzio/IBZ pups were a good surprise. The DC747 felt like a chore to play after and I almost got tempted to put it for sale. Almost .


----------



## Koop (Sep 4, 2012)

My DC727


----------



## veshly (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## F0rte (Sep 4, 2012)

Fucking GAS attack..


----------



## clopstyle (Sep 4, 2012)

I totally had this in mind....







when I ordered this...


----------



## F0rte (Sep 6, 2012)

She's done, so I thought i'd feed your gas....


----------



## skeels (Sep 6, 2012)

^dang! What in the heck is that! ?


----------



## EOT (Sep 6, 2012)

Threads like these are what I've been trying to avoid. They hurt my wallet

These all have clear coat on them but you can still see the wood.

















And I particularly like the backside of this one.


----------



## wilch (Sep 6, 2012)

my baby:




ET_Wils_Custom_Iron_Throne by wilch, on Flickr




ET Guitars Australia - Custom 7 String by wilch, on Flickr




ET Guitars Australia - Custom 7 String by wilch, on Flickr

My custom 7 string built by Ernie Taylor based on the ET Guitars FX7, but modified to my tastes.

Specs:
Mahogany Body
Maple neck with wenge stripe
Dual Carbon Fibre Rods alongside the truss rod
Quilted Maple fretboard
Red side dots
Tree-of-life Inlay (red black, custom colours)
Dunlop 6105 Stainless Steel Frets
Hipshot Fixed Bridge 0.125" base for 7 string
Nut - Graphtech Black Tusq
Hipshot Griplock Tuners
Bridge Pickup - Bare Knuckle Aftermath 7 (Zebra)
Neck Pickup - Bare Knuckle Nailbomb 7 (Reverse Zebra) 
3 way switch, with coil split via push/pull volume pot


----------



## iloki (Sep 6, 2012)

This is my DC700

The top is Maple burl, the body sides are Walnut and the neck is Walnut with Maple stripes. The fretboard is a delicious piece of birdseye maple


----------



## technomancer (Sep 7, 2012)

New one from KxK, sadly not mine


----------



## WiseSplinter (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Xibuque (Sep 7, 2012)

Natural mahogany (satin)


----------



## mphsc (Sep 7, 2012)

Gotta get in here.


----------



## Erazoender (Sep 8, 2012)

Fail focus shot of my DC727


----------



## shadscbr (Sep 8, 2012)

I love seeing all these cool naturals, here is some naked bubinga to bump this back up 











Shad


----------



## deathmaster213 (Sep 9, 2012)

Macassar ebony


----------



## Spamspam (Sep 9, 2012)

Here is my DC700. Walnut on walnut crime... Absolutely love this guitar..


----------



## arcadia fades (Sep 11, 2012)

my natural beauty


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## will_shred (Sep 25, 2012)

Spamspam said:


> Here is my DC700. Walnut on walnut crime... Absolutely love this guitar..



How's it sound?


----------



## Az_Spirit_Crusher (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## zilla (Sep 26, 2012)

Spamspam said:


> Here is my DC700. Walnut on walnut crime... Absolutely love this guitar..




This is exactly what my dream carvin looks like! I've built this so many times on their web site and it's great to finally be able to see it in real life!

How do you find the all walnut build? What are the specs? Is the top a Cleo walnut?


----------



## will_shred (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## will_shred (Nov 21, 2012)

epic thread still has potential


----------



## will_shred (Nov 21, 2012)

*


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 21, 2012)

You know someone wants to get banned when he bumps a thread posting a Huphshmid and a 6er in this thread.


----------



## will_shred (Nov 21, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> You know someone wants to get banned when he bumps a thread posting a Huphshmid and a 6er in this thread.



I don't think I can get banned for posting a guitar brand you don't like.


----------



## sibanez29 (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## will_shred (Nov 21, 2012)

> General Forum Guidelines
> - Be considerate. This is a music forum, and as such opinions will vary. Everyone is entitled to theirs. Remember this, and if you are going to critique someone's work, do it politely and constructively. Any flaming will be deleted.
> 
> - Any direct insults to any member of this forum will result in a two week ban. If another account is created with an alternate email or IP address, all associated accounts will be indefinitely banned.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 21, 2012)

*Cracks knuckles*





















Not a guitar but FUCKKKKK


----------



## will_shred (Nov 21, 2012)

oh... my...


----------



## BlackStar7 (Nov 22, 2012)

This thread is everything that is good and pure in this world


----------



## Alex_IBZ (Nov 22, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


>



This will haunt me for years...
Opening a thread that says "feed my GAS" is to a certain extent self-torture


----------



## shadowlife (Nov 24, 2012)

This thread delivers!
So much amazing wood...


----------



## zilla (Nov 25, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


>



What kind of bridge is this??


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Nov 25, 2012)

That looks like a Schaller Hannes bridge.


----------



## Alpenglow (Nov 25, 2012)

Does my Carvin help feed your gas?  I went for a simple approach, I love the look of mahogany.


----------

